# Uiterlijk > Huid >  lineare iga dermatose

## saidael

Mijn dochter van drie jaar heeft sinds augustus 2013 een blaarziekte.
het is heel onschuldig begonnen met 1 blaar op de bovenlip.
Naar de huisarts geweest fucidine zalf voorgeschreven en dan ging het weg.
Na een paar dagen had ze het terug en dan ook volledig rond haar mond en haar oortjes.
Naar verschillende dokters geweest en niemand wist precies wat het was.
Ondertussen hadden we ook fucicort en amoxiciline antibiota gegeven maar geen resultaat.
Het werd veel erger de blaren gingen open en er kwamen vieze korsten erop.
Naar een dermatologe in Leuven geweest en daar bleek het Lineare iga dermatose te zijn. een auto immuunziekte waarvan ze zelfs nt veel van wisten.
Ze werd behandeld met dapsone maar het werd steeds erger.
in juni werd het nog erger,het werden open wonden, veel jeuk en veel pijn.
Heb haar dan laten opnemen in het universitair ziekenhuis van Gent.
Ze heeft 3 dagen op de kinderafdeling gelegen en 16 dagen op het brandwondencentrum.
Daar kreeg ze verschillende antibiotica,cortisone,dapsone ,bethamesone zalf, zyrtecdruppels en pijnstillers.
Ze was genezen en het ging goed.
nu ongeveer een maand later neemt ze nog steeds medicatie om die blaren te onderdrukkken, maar ze krijgt nog steeds nieuwe blaren bij.
Herkent dit iemand?
Weet iemand hoelang het duurt vooraleer ze geneest?

----------

